# Hood Lighting Help



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi i have bought a second hand fish tank and the hood has no lights and the power cable has been cut. Is it ok to just wire a new plug on or will there be some sort of voltage adaptor on the original plug. The tank is a fluval 80x35.

Also would anyone be able to tell me the purpose of the 4 lights ?

i have included pictures below.

Many thanks in advance

James and amanda. :fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why was the power cord cut? That's really important. Maybe somebody did it to prevent it's use because it was a bad unit that tended to catch fire?

It should just need a plug. The ballast inside the hood serves as the voltage regulator.

4 lights? Little lights? They might be "Moon lights" which simulate moonlight at night.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, we have changed the plug and put new bulbs in it, apparently the 2 smaller holes are for starters not lights. Still did not work after this so we have ordered a new ballast. So i will keep updated as to weather or not that works.


----------

